# valentines day blooper



## vonnagy (Feb 5, 2004)

some much for thinking i can be iron man and take a shot of the moon with shrubbery for even a second. I just changed the hue to make the moon-heart red.

i am going to get a darn tripod soon!!


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 5, 2004)

"I promise you the moon..."

Remember, you can see the moon because it's in full sunlight.  It's not night on the moon.  Correct exposure is going to be something around f/16 at 1/ISO sec.  Also, the moon and earth are moving at a pretty good clip through space and relative to each other.  If you concentrate, and compare it to a stationary object on the earth you can actually see the moon rising with your naked eye.  Tripod shots I took of an eclipse at 1/15th of a sec showed quite a bit of subject (the moon) movement.


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks matt!
i had no idea about that, so I am going to give it another go tonight 
cheers for that!


----------

